#ubuntu-us-or 2012-10-22
<tgm4883> bkerensa, you mentioned the next shirt having the logo's of the different flavors
<tgm4883> bkerensa, I've sent you our logo with notes
<bkerensa> tgm4883: huh ok I will pass it along to James he already has a final logo done :)
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-10-23
<bkerensa> tgm4883: hmm so I am reading the feedback from the release party
<bkerensa> its been interesting
<bkerensa> "The focus on technical discussion made it boring for family members, and maybe for some other less technical users. In the future it would be nice to keep presentations to the end (after socialization/food)."
<bkerensa> tgm4883: would you agree ^
<bkerensa> hi kpullen
<tgm4883> bkerensa, I suppose
<tgm4883> I didn't think people would bring people not interested in Ubuntu
<tgm4883> and I really didn't think my discussion was technical
<bkerensa> slangasek: I reported the issue with the webapps dialog not being very clear as to what a webapp is and how it benefits users or "you"
<bkerensa> https://bugs.launchpad.net/webapps-applications/+bug/1070222
<lubotu1> Launchpad bug 1070222 in WebApps: Applications "WebApps Install Popup is vague " [Undecided,New]
<bkerensa> tgm4883: yeah idk
<bkerensa> *shrugs*
<tgm4883> bkerensa, I'd still like to have some time after the presentations, so I think first hour food+socializing, 2nd hour presentations, 3rd hour ?, 4th hour profit
<slangasek> bkerensa: thanks.  fwiw my concern was not about webapps generally, but that it's completely undiscoverable what integration any particular webapp is going to provide me
<bkerensa> I feel like a file shepard
<bkerensa> ;p
<bkerensa> ftp going with a dozens directories all being replaced with clean files
<bkerensa> >.<
<bkero> arr-sink
<bkerensa> bkero: it sucks man cleaning 23 infected wordpress sites as quickly as possible :P
<bkerensa> then auditing plugins
<bkerensa> :(
<bkerensa> slangasek: with grep -rl 'foo' ./ | xargs sed -i 's/foo/linux/g'
<bkerensa> can linux be nothing?
<bkerensa> can sed change a string with something to nothing at all
<slangasek> yes
<bkerensa> slangasek: would it be the same command just sans the "linux" so  grep -rl 'foo' ./ | xargs sed -i 's/foo//g'
<bkerensa> or what do I put?
<slangasek> that's correct
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-10-24
<svrnmnd_>  I need some help with a multiboot usb..I made it using multisystem and there is a grub4dos a grub2 and a syslinux menu
<svrnmnd_>  everything installs automatically and besides the windows 7 iso everything else installed on the grub2 menu ...How can I get the windows install iso to boot from the grub2 menu? these are the values under syslinux :
<svrnmnd_>  MENU LABEL Windows install kernel chan.c32 hd0 1 ntldr=/bootmgr
<svrnmnd_>  when I boot syslinux I get the argument
<svrnmnd_>  boot:
<svrnmnd_>  usage: chain.c32 (hd#:fd#:mbr:#) [partition]
<bkerensa> tgm4883: now I know why I have not attended a PLUG meeting
<bkerensa> get this they are having a entire clinic this sunday to show people how to install Gnome on Ubuntu 12.10 and how to turn off Amazon Results
 * bkerensa facepalms
<tgm4883> bkerensa, thats....... pretty easy to do?
<sbeattie> bkerensa: in fairness, that's PLUG's "bring in your device that you're having linux problems with and we'll give you a whole bunch of new problems in addition to not fixing your existing problem" monthly clinic to help out less knowledgeable users, tarted up with a provocative advertising lede.
<sbeattie> (that said, there's a bit of a reason that I haven't gone to a PLUG meeting in over a decade)
<bkerensa> sbeattie: yeah I have heard that its a front for one or two peoples consulting businesses so idk they keep trying to get me to come
<bkerensa> kees: Does the Security Team do any work with Unity?
<bkerensa> I think the Unity-lens-shopping packages is still vulnerable to mitm
<bkerensa> package*
<kees> bkerensa: well, they're ultimately responsible for seeing things fixed, but they will likely not be the ones writing the fixes
<kees> bkerensa: if it's vulnerable to MitM, it means that all of the Vala bindings are vulnerable.
<bkerensa> kees: so my theory is this... the shoppings lens uses ssl
<bkerensa> but there is no certificate validation
<kees> it's using the Soup binding in Vala, and uses an https address
<bkerensa> yeah
<kees> bkerensa: that wouldn't surprise me at all
<bkerensa> so
<bkerensa> someone could intercept the traffic
<kees> yup
<bkerensa> pretend to be productsearch
<bkerensa> and get all the queries
<bkerensa> and send back whatever they want to the clients
<bkerensa> does that make sense?
<kees> yup, easily.
<bkerensa> I mean I looked over the code and I see no validation at all
<bkerensa> hmm
<kees> right, i did the same and was hoping that Soup was doing it by default.
<bkerensa> ok maybe time to file a bug
<kees> somehow I doubt it.
<kees> it would be better to prove it's busted instead.
<bkerensa> kees: heh
<bkerensa> kees: I don't know how I would do a test case for that
<kees> I can help. I'm at a conference at the moment, but give me a second...
<kees> bkerensa: add this to your /etc/hosts file:  198.145.64.173 productsearch.ubuntu.com
<kees> and then restart your session, and see if you get amazon results
<bkerensa> yeah I just thought of that
<bkerensa> then check wireshark
<bkerensa> :D
<kees> no need with wireshark
<kees> https://www.outflux.net/v1/search  <- if you get those results in the lens, it's busted
<kees> bkerensa: any luck?
<bkerensa> kees: no results
 * kees has 4 minutes left of battery
<kees> bkerensa: good! :)
<kees> I wonder if it spews errors to ~/.xsession-errors or something
<kees> okay, battery dead, I'll check back in a few hours
<bkerensa> only error I saw was ** (zeitgeist-datahub:3780): WARNING **: zeitgeist-datahub.vala:227: Unable to get name "org.gnome.zeitgeist.datahub" on the bus!
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-10-25
<sbeattie> ugh, libsoup didn't do validation by default, IIRC. Needs configuration by the caller to get it to do it.
<sbeattie> ah, phew:
<sbeattie>       session.ssl_use_system_ca_file = true;
<sbeattie>       session.ssl_strict = true;
<sbeattie> (where session = new Soup.SessionAsync (); )
<sbeattie> bkerensa, kees: ^
<bkerensa> sbeattie: so it is potentially vulnerable to MitM?
<sbeattie> no, strict ssl checking is enabled for the soup connection, which is what the searches are going over.
<bkerensa> ah
<sbeattie> (sadly, you also need to tell libsoup to look at the system ca certs; by default even if you have strict ssl checking turned on, if it doesn't have any certs to verify against, it just shrugs and allows the connection.)
<sbeattie> http://developer.gnome.org/libsoup/unstable/SoupSession.html#SoupSession--ssl-strict
<bkerensa> sbeattie: is that a bug or feature :)
<kees> sbeattie: nice!
<bkerensa> kees: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nexus7/+archive/ubuntu-nexus7-installer
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> wonder what could be going in that repo
<bkerensa> ;p
<tgm4883> yay for wasting an entire morning on the phone with adobe because they can't fix their installer :/
<kees> bkerensa: cool! /me doesn't have a nexus7, but that's still exciting :)
<Brian_H> bkerensa: you played with that new chrome book yet?
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-10-26
<bkerensa> Brian_H: the new one? No but I imagine its not much different then the others.... I was not to amused with the Chromebook
<bkerensa_test> Test
<pushnotice> bkerensa: pushtest
<pushnotice> bkerensa: push
<plamic> hey there! where do you folks typically meet up
<plamic> i come from los angeles, recently moved to tualatin
<plamic> right on see ya later
<bkerensa> plamic: hi
<bkerensa> welcome
<bkerensa> :s
<bkerensa> fail
<bkerensa> http://vimeo.com/52106164
<bkerensa> ^ Portland weather prediction for Winter
<bkerensa> flashing Nexus7 with Ubuntu
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> kees: do you know if its possible to install Ubuntu on a chromebook and run just that with dual boot?
<kees> bkerensa: not yet -- someone needs to write a cros-boot to grub shim or something
<bkerensa> !nexus7
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-10-27
<tgm4883> http://valvesoftware.com/linuxsurvey.php
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-10-28
<bkerensa> slangasek: do you know if the ubuntu torrent tracker stats reset?
<bkerensa> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<bkerensa> it says only 25 copies of 12.10 download for each arch
<slangasek> bkerensa: no idea
<c_smith> yo
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-10-22
<bkerensa> slangasek: are you running trusty on any hardware yet?
<bkerensa> slangasek: just wondering if the package state is even in a condition ready for testing
<slangasek> we keep the archive in a constantly usable state now
<bkerensa> slangasek: ;) ok Ill take your word for it and upgrade
<bkerensa> slangasek: SystemError: E:Problem executing scripts DPkg::Post-Invoke 'adequate
<bkerensa> --help >/dev/null 2>&1 || exit 0; exec adequate --debconf --user
<bkerensa> nobody --pending', E:Sub-process returned an error code
<bkerensa> Could not install the upgrades
<bkerensa> =o
<slangasek> yeah, so stop trying to use adequate on your live system?
<slangasek> that's a QA tool
<bkerensa> slangasek: update-manager -d  also fails
<slangasek> because you have installed a tool that breaks your apt environment.
<bkerensa> slangasek: which tool is that?
<slangasek> adequate
<slangasek> the one named in the error message
<bkerensa> I did not install it
<bkerensa> but I just removed it
<bkerensa> :D
<slangasek> then you installed piuparts which depends on it
<slangasek> s/depends/recommends/
<bkerensa> slangasek: perhaps the ubuntu-dev package installs those I removed piuparts and adequate though
<bkerensa> still hangs on setting up new channels though :s
<slangasek> there is no ubuntu-dev package.  There is a packaging-dev package, which is one guy's idea of what you should install and is not endorsed by either Debian or Ubuntu at large.
<slangasek> (and packaging-dev depends on piuparts, yes.)
<bkerensa> slangasek: its suggested on developer.ubuntu.com
<slangasek> make sure to purge adequate (dpkg --purge adequate) to get entirely rid of the hook
<bkerensa> seems pretty endorsed :)
<slangasek> show me the link, please
<slangasek> I'm not talking about the ubuntu sdk package
<bkerensa> http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/getting-set-up.html
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> brought to you by the Canonical Community Team :)
<bkerensa> what?
<bkerensa> thats the Ubuntu Packaging Guide
<bkerensa> it predates the SDK
<bkerensa> dholbach wrote that I believe
<bkerensa> nothing to do with app dev
<slangasek> ah.
<slangasek> yes, the editing process of those docs is full of fail
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> slangasek: yeah do purged and retried it does some nasty little loop... tells me trusty is available goes about calculating changes
<bkerensa> then tells me I am fully up to date with out updating anything
<bkerensa> :s
<slangasek> https://code.launchpad.net/~vorlon/ubuntu-packaging-guide/dont-recommend-packaging-dev/+merge/192244
<bkerensa> slangasek: :)
<slangasek> bkerensa: so I've just successfully done update-manager -d, no failure here
<bkerensa> hmm
<bkerensa> from 13.10
<bkerensa> ?
<bkerensa> slangasek: The software on this computer is up to date.
<bkerensa> There are no upgrades available for your system. The upgrade will now
<bkerensa> be canceled.
<bkerensa> Do you want to start the upgrade?
<bkerensa> =/
<bkerensa> this is from 13.10
<slangasek> when running 'update-manager -d'?
<bkerensa> no idea how to troubleshoot whats going on
<bkerensa> slangasek: thats from do-release-upgrade but update-manager -d also does the same with the UI
<bkerensa> perhaps its the mirror I am using being outdated?
<bkerensa> idk
 * bkerensa checks that
<blkperl> bkerensa: where is that server. FEEL BAD
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-10-23
<slangasek> bkerensa: ok, turns out that even though update-manager -d didn't give me any errors, it also didn't actually upgrade me to trusty; found the issue in ubuntu-release-upgrader and fixing now
<bkerensa> slangasek: \o/ pff
<bkerensa> slangasek: should have told me what it was so I could fix it :)
<bkerensa> where is the mentoring love
<bkerensa> slangasek: so wait is the bug in saucy too?
<bkerensa> slangasek: or does update-manager -d grab a new copy of ubuntu-release-upgrader when -d is dropped
<slangasek> bkerensa: ubuntu-release-upgrader is always downloaded from the server for the target release.
<bkerensa> slangasek: oh ok well when its fixed ping me so I can unleash the trusty testing
<bkerensa> :D
<slangasek> as for mentoring, the changes are in the bzr branch and are self-explanatory?
<slangasek> the fix is uploaded, should be visible to the world in ~15minutes
<bkerensa> slangasek: Do you have any tasks this cycle you might be interested in working with the loco on?
<bkerensa> slangasek: hmm still says no upgrades available
<bkerensa> slangasek: do I need to purge something?
<slangasek> bkerensa: was apparently a timing issue; I don't know why it took so long to publish to the archive server, but the right tarball is there now and works
<slangasek> bkerensa: tasks this cycle> none off the top of my head, but I can think on it.  Are there any events planned for this cycle?
<bkerensa> slangasek: not events planned ideally I had announced stepping down as lead but I am a bit concerned nobody stepped up to take over so maybe I will try for a jam at some point
<bkerensa> slangasek: I am also very interested in helping out with debconf planning and need to get in the loop
 * slangasek gestures in the direction of the debconf14-team list :)
<bkerensa> slangasek: dear god whoopsie is filling my syslog
<bkerensa> like
<bkerensa> a line a second
<bkerensa> :s
<bkerensa> slangasek: so it seems software-properties-gtk is missing some info about trusty so it crashes i
<bkerensa> aptsources.distro.NoDistroTemplateException: Error: could not find a distribution template for Ubuntu/trusty
<slangasek> right, seems to be python-apt needing an update
<bkerensa> slangasek: I will have a look
<slangasek> the issue is in data/templates/Ubuntu.info.in
<bkerensa> ah
<bkerensa> ok
<bkerensa> fixing it
<bkerensa> slangasek: https://code.launchpad.net/~bkerensa/ubuntu/trusty/python-apt/add-trusty-template/+merge/192297
<bkerensa> if you dont mind otherwise it can patch pilot
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> slangasek: looks like it was already fixed but is just in proposed
<slangasek> bkerensa: oh? let me see
<slangasek> yep, looks like it's landed in trusty now
<bkerensa> slangasek: can you remind me how to do merges from debian
<bkerensa> slangasek: I believe it was bzr branch debianlp:package
<bkerensa> then there was a way to bring in the Ubuntu changes
<slangasek> bkerensa: http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/udd-merging.html
<bkerensa> thx
<bkerensa> slangasek: seems to leave out the step of first bzr branch ubuntu:package but wfm
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> slangasek: whats the way to list a debian bug # in changelog?
<bkerensa> like
<bkerensa>  * Merged from Debian ( )
<slangasek> why would you be listing Debian bug #s in the changelog for an Ubuntu upload?
<bkerensa> slangasek: idk I guess I wouldnt
<slangasek> ok then :)
<bkerensa> slangasek: what does this output mean "bad-distribution-in-changes-file trusty"
<slangasek> that you don't have up-to-date tooling that fully understands trusty, so you're getting a warning about an unknown upload target
<slangasek> also, 'lintian -i'
<bkerensa> slangasek: makes sense so because I merged from Debian when its building out it worries
<bkerensa> it shouldnt affect things though?
<slangasek> no, it has nothing to do with merging from Debian
<slangasek> it has to do with you not having up-to-date tooling installed that understands trusty
<bkerensa> slangasek: how can I install the up-to-date tooling?
<bkerensa> is this possible
<slangasek> 'apt-get dist-upgrade' on trusty?
<slangasek> ah, actually it looks like lintian hasn't been fixed yet to know trusty
<slangasek> so just ignore the warning, since you know 'trusty' is a real target
<bkerensa> slangasek: do you know if patch pilots have started or should I bug someone at some point to sponsor my pending MP's?
<bkerensa> one is security related
<slangasek> the patch pilot schedule runs continuously
<bkerensa> oh
<bkerensa> no breaks between release?
<bkerensa> sheesh
<bkerensa> slangasek: I came across a package in Ubuntu that has a control file with upstreams info still intact in the maintainer field
<bkerensa> can that be accurate?
<bkerensa> surely Debian Maintainers are not also maintaining packages we merge into Ubuntu
<slangasek> what package?
<bkerensa> tuxguitar
<bkerensa> also does not use Ubuntu versioning
<bkerensa> o.o
<bkerensa> tony mancil
<bkerensa> ;p
<bkerensa> If it needs to be changed I can do so since I am merging in the latest
<slangasek> if it doesn't use Ubuntu versioning, why do you think it's being maintained in Ubuntu at all, instead of being a synced package?
<bkerensa> slangasek: ok so synced but we still dont add anything?
<slangasek> if we added something it wouldn't be in sync
<bkerensa> can I merge it without adding a changelog entry or changing anything?
<bkerensa> so its like a manual sync
<slangasek> no, you can't merge something that doesn't have anything on our side needing merged
<bkerensa> meh
<bkerensa> its outdated in Ubuntu
<bkerensa> :)
<slangasek> outdated compared to what?
<bkerensa> to upstream
<bkerensa> its not been synced recently
<bkerensa> we have 1.2-15
<bkerensa> 1.2-16 is available
<slangasek> so outdated compared to unstable
<bkerensa> yes
<slangasek> which means it will be autosynced for trusty
<bkerensa> ok
 * bkerensa notes to leave synced packages alone
<bkerensa> slangasek: how often does autosyncing occur generally?
<slangasek> more or less constantly.  I don't know if autosyncs have been turned on yet, I guess it will happen in a day or two at the latest
 * sbeattie guesses so, based on the 8GB+ of updates debmirror has been trying to sync for him since yesterday
<bkerensa> slangasek: https://code.launchpad.net/~bkerensa/ubuntu/trusty/xubuntu-meta/refresh-all-the-things/+merge/192300
<bkerensa> could you sponsor that
<bkerensa> its so xubuntu is good to start being usable for trusty
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-10-24
<bkerensa> slangasek: do you know who works on the mac images?
<bkerensa> slangasek: I just bought the new macbook pro and the wiki looks like maybe support is so so
<slangasek> I don't know that anyone is working on them currently
<bkerensa> hmm
<bkerensa> ok support seems limited to certain hardware and releases
<bkerensa> I guess I will have to jfdi :D
#ubuntu-us-or 2014-10-24
 * wxl waves
<sgclark> hiyas
<wxl> almost meeting time yay :)
<sgclark> :)
<QIII> giddy with anticipation
<wxl> hahahah
<wxl> already installed utopic?
<QIII> as soon as it was in dev
<sgclark> kubuntu dev, had it for awhile :)
<wxl> sgclark: non-finals don't count :)
<wxl> sgclark: you running plasma 5?
<QIII> it's final now ...
<sgclark> lol it it final now :) yeah plasma 5 here
<wxl> yeah well given all the last minute world respins final wasn't final until nearly the last minute :/
<sgclark> yeah :(
<wxl> i haven't tried plasma 5 yet. is it stable enough that i won't have to be messing with it if i use it on my work machine?
<sgclark> it is in heavy production still, so nah I can't suggest it on a production machine
 * wxl nods
<wxl> well i look forward to it
<wxl> despite spending most of my time with lubuntu contribution wise, we use kubuntu at work
<sgclark> err heavy development lol
<wxl> i understood :)
<wxl> ok well
<wxl> #startmeeting New Team Leader
<meetingology> Meeting started Fri Oct 24 01:31:20 2014 UTC.  The chair is wxl. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<wxl> well, just trying to introduce myself and answer any questions.
<wxl> long story short, ubuntu oregon needed someone and someone mentioned it to me and i said i'd help. here i am :)
<sgclark> yay :)
<wxl> i'm release manager and head of qa for lubuntu. i also help with support, docs, bugs, etc.
<wxl> that's more or less the ubuntu connection :)
<wxl> been in oregon for a few decades or so, having moved from ohio
<wxl> where we have like no trees and snow. so i'm here to stay XD
<wxl> and that's that.
<bkerensa> hello
<wxl> hi bkerensa
<wxl> #topic Meeting Time
 * wxl kicks meetingology
<bkerensa> ;)
<wxl> #progress Meeting Time
<bkerensa> :s
<wxl> nothing there either hm
<bkerensa> !topic Meeting Time
<lubotu1> bkerensa: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bkerensa> oh pfft
<wxl> wrong bot :)
<bkerensa> #topic Meeting Time
<wxl> oh well, so we're moving on to Meeting Time
<wxl> 630 thursday ok for everyone?
<wxl> later, sooner, different day preferred?
<QIII> Fine here.
<sgclark> good here
<bkerensa> #topic Meeting Time
<bkerensa> oh well worth a try
<wxl> bkerensa: don't hurt yourself over there :)
<bkerensa> you could do it without the bot?
<wxl> bkerensa: will you be able to join us at this time, too?
<bkerensa> it depends on the day :) my schedule is dynamic in nature
 * bkerensa will try and be here next thursday
<bkerensa> any plans for a topic party?
<wxl> topic party or party topic? :)
<QIII> party party
<wxl> we can move on to that next
<wxl> #topic Release Party
<wxl> anyone got any plans?
<sgclark> newish to Oregon.. don't know anyone to "party" with lol. Just been IRC partying
<wxl> well ok
<bkerensa> Right so usually in the past I would organize one... fund a venue and some sponsors for food and other things
<wxl> if you have any folks interested in linux or ubuntu, you could make a little impromtu party sgclark. evagelize!
<bkerensa> since I do not have the time for that anymore the best I can offer is that if anyone wants to handle the organizing and finding sponsors... I can ask Mozilla or Freegeek to host us
<wxl> bkerensa: was this something you had ubuntu covering or you id on your own?
<bkerensa> mostly sponsors but some was out of pocket
<bkerensa> Ubuntu did not have community funding at the time
<bkerensa> still yet I hear the process takes many weeks
<sgclark> it does, but possible
<wxl> yiiiikes
<wxl> well i can at least look into it
<wxl> i don't have much in the way to offer out of pocket wise :(
<wxl> maybe we could put a fund together. i can certainly help
<wxl> #action wxl will look into ubuntu funding for release party
<meetingology> ACTION: wxl will look into ubuntu funding for release party
<wxl> huh you'll listen to that?
<wxl> weird bot
<wxl> ok well i have one other thing to discuss
<wxl> then we'll move on to any other ideas anyone has
<wxl> and then we can just ramble XD
<wxl> #topic Approval
<wxl> #meetingtopic Approval
<wxl> oh well
<wxl> anyways i'm surprised to find our loco isn't officially approved
<wxl> it does have some benefits
<wxl> basically all we have to do is keep on doing our thing
<shirgall> The /topic says there's no IRC meeting. It's lying.
<wxl> if we can get this done, ubuntu will cover hosting which wouldbe nice
<wxl> shirgall: yeah i thought meetingology was supposed to take care of that but it's being a poopy bot.
<sgclark> lol
<shirgall> meetingology: are you alive?
<meetingology> shirgall: Error: "are" is not a valid command.
<wxl> so first here's some info on the team verification/approval guidelines https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/TeamVerificationGuidelines
<wxl> so the one thing we need to do if you read the criteria is really is to do some stuff
<wxl> i think the salem ubuntu hour is a big help in that regard
 * sgclark is willing to donate time for this
<wxl> a release party would help
<sgclark> I have no friends to throw parties heh, but I can help with alot of that other stuff
<wxl> if anyone anywhere on the team can do something that either promotes ubuntu or helps contribute to ubuntu (bug jam for example), that would make a difference
<wxl> sgclark: well you could check out the local lug or even something like the library
<wxl> i had a thought about doing a talk at my daughter's school :)
<sgclark> did I mention I was shy? :)
<wxl> well that doesn't help XD
<sgclark> lol
<wxl> we can figure that out, though
<wxl> the reason i bring up this topic is so that we can keep our collective eyes open for opportunities
<sgclark> I am heavily involved in Kubuntu development though
<wxl> so you could wrangle some of the local kubuntu folks maybe
<sgclark> so my name is scattered about ubuntu
<wxl> obviously these are physical events local to oregon
<sgclark> well I work with a bunch of folks across the pond, I really don't know anyone here sorry :(
<wxl> right well there ya go XD
<wxl> i think once we get into a "groove" of doing things, it'll come naturally
<wxl> i don't think this should necessarily be difficult
<wxl> well, that's all i got
<wxl> any other topics, interesting events, etc?
<wxl> btw if you didn't noticed, i posted on a talk mozilla lars is having in eug next month
<wxl> seems like i twill be interesting
<sgclark> Well, LinuxFestNW might be a venue to go to to get ourselves to meet and find others, but it isnt until April I think, but an idea
<wxl> yes and a great idea
<wxl> i have any plan of making that happen
<wxl> i met one of the guys at oscon and have his card stashed somewhere
<sgclark> same
<wxl> i should get on that
<sgclark> :)
<wxl> #agenda wxl will get us into LinuxFestNW!
<wxl> oh wrong command
<wxl> #action wxl will get us into LinuxFestNW!
<meetingology> ACTION: wxl will get us into LinuxFestNW!
<bkerensa> wxl will grab Ubuntu banner and cloth from me too!
<bkerensa> :)
<wxl> ooh
<wxl> #action wxl will coerce bkerensa to give up the Ubuntu banner and cloth
<meetingology> ACTION: wxl will coerce bkerensa to give up the Ubuntu banner and cloth
<sgclark> lol
<sgclark> I know KDE and Kubuntu will want presence there, so I will conjure up some garb from them too
<wxl> excellent
<wxl> the guy said something about not having a lot of space he might have us share a booth with some other lug/loco
<wxl> now we just need stickers
<wxl> we could do a ubuntu logo inside the green heart on the white oregon state sticker :)
<sgclark> sounds good to me
<sgclark> do we have all that other stuff, wiki, launchpad forum?
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> just no website currently
<wxl> the forums are kind of dead
<wxl> which is fine by me, i hate forums XD
<QIII> me too
<sgclark> On the global activities.. we all have to attend these together?
<wxl> sgclark: no, not at all. it's a team effort
<sgclark> ok
<wxl> think of it like you do development
<wxl> your whole team doesn't work on every bug
<sgclark> gotcha
<sgclark> right
<wxl> nor does every member work every cycle
<sgclark> wonder if my akademy trip counts. ubuntu paid for it
<wxl> we also might want to just do something like this, spreading the word of ubuntu http://benjaminkerensa.com/2012/09/16/ubuntu-in-oregon
<wxl> wuzzat?
<sgclark> I will also write a blog post
<wxl> akademy is in eu right??
<sgclark> akademy is KDE's developer convetion, hackfest, bug jam all in one
<sgclark> yeah
<wxl> yeah probably not the same. everything's under the banner of work in oregon
<wxl> that's my understanding of it at least
<sgclark> ok
<sgclark> there were ubuntu folks there :)
<sgclark> but ok
<wxl> i'm sure there were :)
<wxl> heck, i would have gone and i'm really a lubuntu guy :)
<sgclark> hehe, it was a great experience
<wxl> actually come to think of it, putting brochures like in that aforementioned link, in public places around the state is a great idea
<wxl> you still have a copy of that brochure bkerensa ?
<sgclark> A good start is the LFNW and release parties.
<wxl> i think i might make these meetings 30 mins long inn the fuure
<wxl> until we have lots to talk about :)
<wxl> #action wxl will harass bkerensa for copies of his old brochure!
<meetingology> ACTION: wxl will harass bkerensa for copies of his old brochure!
<wxl> #action wxl will trim down future meetings to 30 minute length
<meetingology> ACTION: wxl will trim down future meetings to 30 minute length
<wxl> i'm going to end the meeting early "officially"
<wxl> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Fri Oct 24 02:12:55 2014 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-us-or/2014/ubuntu-us-or.2014-10-24-01.31.moin.txt
<wxl> interesting
<wxl> it actually picked up on the change in topics
<wxl> weird
<wxl> any who
<wxl> let's talk kubuntu sgclark
<wxl> you planning on rolling plasma5 into 15.04?
<sgclark> That is the plan!
<QIII> yay
<sgclark> we'll see how stable it is though
<wxl> lots more work to do?
<sgclark> yeah
<wxl> lubuntu is planning on starting the transition to qt from gtk this cycle
<wxl> we have lots of work to do
<wxl> bickering about default apps
<wxl> for example
<wxl> not to mention the actual WORK :)
<sgclark> keeping me very busy :) but it is actually stable as far as performance, just alot of missing functionality
<wxl> i think there's a hope that we can do it in 1504 but i'm nto sure
<wxl> yeah well whern it comes to kubuntu functionality is everything XD
<bkerensa> wxl: brochure? They are on the team launchpad in the team papa
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> ppa*
<wxl> bkerensa: oh didn't even notice the ppa. cool thx!
<sgclark> ohh we have a team on launchpad? can I be added please!
<wxl> oh sure
<sgclark> I have web experience.. I can help with site, but atm it seems our domain name is for sale? :)
<wxl> done sgclark :)
<sgclark> great thanks
<wxl> derp i see no ppa bkerensa
<wxl> you sure that's not YOUR ppa? XD
<bkerensa> ah looks like it is not in a ppa
<bkerensa> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-us-or/+junk/promotional-materials
<bkerensa> there it is
<wxl> oic
<wxl> thx bkerensa
 * QIII wanders off to take the case off this stupid laptop and poke around a bit inside it again.  Later.
<wxl> good luck
<sgclark> is Salem the only "ubuntu" meeting we have? I have troubles making that distance
<wxl> yeah me too
<wxl> currently it is
<wxl> that i know of!
<wxl> i'm surprised there's nothing doing in pdx
<sgclark> I know there is a "PLUG" in Portland, perhaps we could recruit lol
<wxl> i've become one of the organizers for our lug so i hoping to suggest a ubuntu-specific meeting with them
<sgclark> yeah me too
<wxl> and that was my idea there too
<WalterN> talking
<wxl> going through the lug it would be easy to swap members :)
<sgclark> oh? I need to sort out dates to go
<sgclark> I work with Euros so I get up at like 2 AM lol
<wxl> yeah you should go down and infiltrate :)
<sgclark> but pre planned I could make pdx
<wxl> where are you again?
<sgclark> Hillsboro
<wxl> yeah that's definitely outside the general scope of eugene XD
<sgclark> that where yo are?
<wxl> yep
<sgclark> s/yo/you/
<sgclark> gotcha, so we are all over the place lol
<wxl> indeed we are but mostly in the valley
<wxl> i think that's one of our larger challenges is that we're a big state
<wxl> i should say that's my challenge XD
<WalterN> I'm over in tillamook :P
<wxl> trying to herd cats in a big pastureland XD
<sgclark> lol
<wxl> oh yeah i noticed your name in the roster, WalterN. being another walter and all!
<sgclark> ooh Tillamook, nice :)
<WalterN> roster? where?
<wxl> oh
<wxl> well i think i did
<wxl> i noticed another walter
<sgclark> yeah, I love exploring Oregon, so beautiful!
<WalterN> sgclark: I dont
<wxl> me too!!!!!
<wxl> you DON'T love oregon, WalterN ? :)
<WalterN> everything I want is in my room, why would I want to leave everything I want?
<wxl> hahahahah
<sgclark> lol
<sgclark> well
<sgclark> there is that
 * ObrienDave waves from Grants Pass
<sgclark> anyway, we can make this an advantage, more area to cover in regards to gathering momentum
<wxl> hi ObrienDave !
<wxl> indeed
 * sgclark wave
<wxl> one thing that can help our loco get verified is turning folks into ubuntu members
<WalterN> tgm4883, me and a couple others started Ubuntu-Oregon as a group... kinda had the same problem back then.. lots of people but all over the state
<WalterN> basically started anyway
<wxl> one thing that might be nice is a general talk about how to contribute and/or how to become a member
<wxl> WalterN: so this all started with you, eh?
<WalterN> heh no
<WalterN> "basically" :P for oregons team I was around early on... before the oregon team there was the PDX team that was inactive
<sgclark> yeah, I am a member, so I can sorta help- with that
<wxl> sgclark: ditto
<WalterN> it was kinda my fault activity died down for a while for the oregon team too... meh
<wxl> what
<wxl> oops
<wxl> whta i'd like to do is get some key folks in the various major areas
<tgm4883> I'm here, but I'm working on my NAS so ping me if you need something
<tgm4883> I put the blame squarely on WalterN ;P
<wxl> portland, salem, eugene, southern oregon
<sgclark> yeah it needs to be a team effort
<WalterN> tgm4883: lol
<WalterN> tgm4883: at least you are still around :P
<tgm4883> eh, I haven't been to a meeting in awhile
<wxl> and those people ideally would be bold enough to reach out to people in their general area
<wxl> and then we could all support one another and keep each other updated on what's going on
<WalterN> tgm4883: then we are even... neither have I :P
<wxl> i have a feeling that might take some work/networking but i think we can get there
<wxl> it's only too bad you're shy sgclark :)
<WalterN> tgm4883: the difference now is I own a machine shop
<sgclark> lol I survived akademy and actually did a release interview today, I am getting better lol
<WalterN> and I'm extremely busy with that
<wxl> ooooh that's cool WalterN
 * wxl works for a bike manufacturer
<sgclark> but taking on all of Portland may be too much lol
<wxl> sgclark: well, yeah, but i wouldn't set the goals as lofty as that. start with plug.
<WalterN> wxl: I make lots of copper parts :P
<sgclark> wxl: challenge accepted
<wxl> WalterN: copper? for which exactly?
<wxl> sgclark: yay :)
 * ObrienDave does MasterCam and SolidWorks
<wxl> very cool ObrienDave!
<WalterN> wxl: high current electrical connectors for a certain class of oil rigs
<wxl> WalterN: is this all local?
<sgclark> oh oh, I so need a bike
<wxl> sgclark: http://bikefriday.com
<wxl> if you see anything you like i'll get you a good ideal
<wxl> uh
<wxl> deal
<sgclark> :) thanks!
<WalterN> wxl: no, the parts get plated in portand then they come back and assembled, shipped to some other state, then sold to places all over the world
<wxl> i'm as much a bike advocate as a FOSS advocate, so if you want to get a bike, i'll make it happen :)
<wxl> WalterN: well that's a nice thing for your business!
<tgm4883> Bikers, pfft. Unicycles for lyfe!
<wxl> sgclark: most of what we make is folding bikes btu the non-folders are a bit less expensive— and they're adjustable to fit everyone
<wxl> s/bike/cycling/
<wxl> tgm4883: i don't discriminate against number of wheels :)
<WalterN> wxl: I want a bike with an internal gear changer that changes from low gear to high gear at about 12mph
<wxl> sgclark: and we have this new cargo bike called the Haul-a-Day which is super rad
<sgclark> cool, I am a girl and these look painful haha, but I am sure you can accomodate :)
<wxl> WalterN: you only want two gears? :)
<WalterN> thats typically all I use when I have more
<wxl> sgclark: we accomodate anyone, seriously. most of our customers are in their retirement years. everything's custom
<WalterN> maybe three gears
<wxl> WalterN: you might look into a nuvinci 360
<wxl> it's a cvt
<WalterN> CVTs are nice :3
<WalterN> linky?
<wxl> supposedly they have an automatic shifting option
<wxl> trying to find that
<wxl> 1s
<sgclark> nice :) wxl: I will look it all over and ping you when I find what I can convince my husband to get me (open source does not pay me :))
<wxl> http://www.fallbrooktech.com/cycling/harmony
<wxl> sgclark: as i said, being an employee there, i can get you a stupid crazy good deal.
<sgclark> cool :)
<wxl> sgclark: i can also source used parts if you want to make it super cheap :)
<sgclark> woohoo!
<wxl> like i said, i'm a cycling advocate
<WalterN> heh
<wxl> if you want a bike, i'll figure out how to get you one XD
<sgclark> love it
<WalterN> biking here on the coast sucks most of the time :P
<wxl> please tell me that's sarcasm, WalterN :)
<WalterN> not really
<WalterN> like right now
<WalterN> its raining and blowing
<wxl> oh man
<sgclark> have not had a bike working since I moved here and it shows :(
<wxl> i'm from cleveland
<wxl> it's not snow
<wxl> therefore it's fine
<wxl> :)
<WalterN> I lived in montana, and thats fine too
<WalterN> but meh...
<wxl> sgclark: yeah the best way to do it is to integrate it into your daily life. that's why the cargo bike is so cool. it's like a cycle truck!
<sgclark> I have lived... umm many places lol, Arizona the longest
<wxl> WalterN: admittedly it does require gear that isn't necessary when it's nice out
<sgclark> yep, In AZ I rode my bike everywhere. including work
<wxl> i used to be a messenger in cleveland
<sgclark> nice!
<wxl> now i'm old and fat
<wxl> i still ride every day XD
<sgclark> I am old and getting umm fluffy
<wxl> brb
<WalterN> fluffy... ha
<sgclark> :)
<WalterN> https://derpibooru.org/420323
<sgclark> lol
<WalterN> ha... butt science! http://www.businessinsider.com/samsung-butt-robots-2014-10
<sgclark> LOL
<sgclark> nice
<wxl> oh there we go
<wxl> i was starving
<sgclark> hehe
<wxl> omg
<wxl> this butt thing is ummmm weird
<sgclark> lol
<WalterN> heh
<wxl> http://sixgun.org/files/utopic-unicorn.jpg
<WalterN> oh that picture
<WalterN> heh
<wxl> i mentioned it on #ubuntu-release and kinda took everyone by surprise
<wxl> i guess not everyone has a sense of humor :)
<WalterN> meh
<sgclark> ok so I have started my infiltration of PLUG, but I must call it a night :( I have literally been up since 2AM, I look forward to (x)ubuntu  takihng over Oregon and am here for it all, ping me if anyone wants to chat about ideas etc!
<WalterN> thats too bad for everyone then
<wxl> thx a ton sgclark
<sgclark> oh my
<wxl> and great meeting you officially
<WalterN> (PS, I dont actually use Ubuntu anymore) :-x
<wxl> EGADS
<sgclark> yeah, it is too bad we missed each other at OSCON :(
<wxl> i know :(
<wxl> well i've already got the time off work for next year :)
<wxl> and with linuxfestnw…
<WalterN> I recently switched all my computers over to debian testing
<wxl> well isn't that ironic
<wxl> it's the pre-dev version of ubuntu release+1 :)
<WalterN> yeah
<wxl> to be fair i don't use ubuntu either
<WalterN> its just easier for my headless server
<wxl> i use ubuntu server on mine
<sgclark> well WalterN: we moved all of our Frameworks/Plasma5 to debian git :) so we are working close with debian, but still very much ubuntu at the ssaem time
<WalterN> sgclark: we?
<sgclark> Kubuntu
<wxl> well as far as i understand it ubutnu relies on debian and contributes back to further improve it
 * sgclark is kubuntu dev
<wxl> i need to learn packaging
<sgclark> yep, now that release has happened, I get to merge everything with debian!
<wxl> yay :)
<sgclark> I can help you wxl
<wxl> sgclark: what would you suggest as the best way to learn?
<WalterN> meh
<WalterN> wxl: wanna help me deburr and package these parts I'm making right now?
<sgclark> wxl: I have to be honest, the mastermind behin Kubuntu was nice to show me and then reviewed all my attepts till I got it right
<wxl> WalterN: wrong kind of packaging but my deburring tool is in the garage :)
<WalterN> I have plenty of extra
<sgclark> wxl: pbuilder is a good start, also you will need chroots if you work with different builds like I do. I suggest schroot.
<wxl> i've heard of that (schroot)
<sgclark> wxl: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot was a good staring point for me
<sgclark> bleh yeah I would like to blame my keyboard, but I am getting snoozy. Ping me any time for questions wxl :) I must sleep, go through that tutorial though wxl :)
<wxl> kthx sgclark
<wxl> night!
<sgclark> np :) night all
 * wxlS5 waves
 * WalterN flails then heads off to work
 * sgclark waves
<wxlS5> I'm bored in the doctor's office so naturally I turn to IRC ;-)
<bkerensa> wxl: alas it looks like a domain squatter has registered ubuntu-oregon.org can you ping the people at IS and cc: legal@canonical.com and see if they can send a letter about transferring ownership to Canonical
<bkerensa> Pretty sure Canonical has used trademark to muscle domains for LoCo's in the past
#ubuntu-us-or 2014-10-25
<wxlS5> Yo
<tgm4883> bkerensa: have we tried nicely asking for it?
#ubuntu-us-or 2014-10-26
<wxl> sgclark: i have some info on plug and free geek if it's useful to your outreach efforts
#ubuntu-us-or 2015-10-19
<c_smith> hmmm.... speaking of proprietary drivers, haven't had any issues with the Nvidia ones on my Arch install (only OS I have KDE on)
<c_smith> so that might point to some Ubuntu-specific patches, since Arch is generally shipped with the fewest patches possible and the newest versions possible)
#ubuntu-us-or 2015-10-20
<nathwill> slangasek: happen to know if ubuntu's tackling the /usr merge? looks like it's not done in 15.04 yet
<nathwill> also, hello everyone!
<slangasek> nathwill: no; the "/usr merge" is a bass-ackwards fedoraism
<slangasek> and there's no urgency to any of it, we support mounting /usr from the initramfs
<nathwill> haha, ok. i saw https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FoundationsTeam/Specs/Quantal/UsrMerge but the status from looking at things wasn't clear
<nathwill> thanks :)
<slangasek> interesting that I'm the only one listed as a "contributor" on there, since I wrote none of that ;)
<nathwill> haha. "hey slangasek, you got this right?"
<sgclark> wxl: ping
<sgclark> hey all
<nathwill> howdy
<wxl> hi sgclark working out the final details with the community team :O
<sgclark> wxl: great ty
#ubuntu-us-or 2015-10-21
<sgclark> wxl: ping, sorry to bother but two days out, one really. I need to know if I am going or not, folks want me to take stuff down for them.
<wxl> sgclark: yes, you are.
#ubuntu-us-or 2015-10-22
<logadev> Hello Ubuntu people of Oregon, new member here
#ubuntu-us-or 2015-10-25
<sgclark> hello logadev welcome.
<logadev> hey there, thanks sgclark
